
Places With The Most Tech Jobs - ColinWright
http://www.businessinsider.com/places-with-the-most-tech-jobs-2013-6
======
coherentpony
I'm sorry, but that is the most difficult 'map' I have ever had to read.

What happened to colour bars?

